# 26" Umbau ICB2.0



## kasimir2 (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

kurz zur Info worum es hier geht.

Während der Entwicklung des ICB2.0 ist kurz die Umbaumöglichkeit 
auf ein 26" Hinterrad angesprochen worden.
Der Konstrukteur Stefan Stark hat angeboten die nötigen Daten für
eine Fertigung zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Mit der Firma BikeYoke (Vorstellung siehe News Breich) von Stefan Sack 
gibt es die Möglichkeit das erforderliche neue Yoke in Kleinserie zu fertigen.

Soweit ist das alles auch schon in die Wege geleitet.
Was fehlt ist eine Abschätzung über was für Stückzahlen wir sprechen.

Ich möchte Interessenten bitten sich in die Liste einzutragen, auf Basis
der Zahlen kann Stefan Sack dann entscheiden ob die Fertigung lohnt
und was für ein Preis letztlich heraus kommt.

Technik:
Das neue Yoke wird 5mm länger und gleicht dadurch 11,76mm am Hinterrad aus.
Die Schwinge kommt dadurch natürlich näher ans Tretlagergehäuse, das wird eng
paßt aber. Lediglich bei Innenlagern mit sehr großem Außendurchmesser könnte es 
Probleme geben.
Standard Shimano und Sram ist aber kein Problem.

Was passiert vorne?
Um alle möglichen Aufbauten und Einsatzzwecke zu ermöglichen ist das ICB ja auf
Federwege von 130 bis 160mm an der Gabel ausgelegt.
Dieser große Spielraum läßt alle Möglichkeiten offen ganz nach eigenen Wünschen 
das Rad mit 26" oder 650b Gabeln, Rädern und Federwegen aufzubauen.
Sogar ein Mixed Aufbau wäre denkbar ;-)


Gruß
Marc


----------



## kasimir2 (17. Februar 2016)

Bei Interesse Liste bitte kopieren und
Nickname anhängen (unverbindlich)

1) Kasimir2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faz99 (17. Februar 2016)

1) Kasimir2
2) faz99


----------



## cdeu (18. Februar 2016)

1) Kasimir2
2) faz99
3) cdeu


----------



## tom34788 (8. März 2016)

1) Kasimir2
2) faz99
3) cdeu
4) tom34788


----------



## liquidnight (8. März 2016)

1) Kasimir2
2) faz99
3) cdeu
4) tom34788
5) liquidnight   :  kennt man schon einen preislichen rahmen ?


----------



## Plumpssack (8. März 2016)

liquidnight schrieb:


> 1) Kasimir2
> 2) faz99
> 3) cdeu
> 4) tom34788
> 5) liquidnight   :  kennt man schon einen preislichen rahmen ?


 
Den Preisen für die Specializedverlängerungen zu urteilen wird der sich vermutlich so bei 90-100€ einpendeln..?

Verändert man eigentlich nicht auch die Kinematik wenn man einfach eine längere Verlängerung verbaut?


----------



## kasimir2 (9. März 2016)

Moin Moin,

Preis ist noch offen.
Hängt zum einen an der aufgelegten Stückzahl, aber auch an der endgültigen Form.
Die Spezialized Yokes sind für gefräste Fertigung ausgelegt, die ICB Yokes nicht.
Macht man jetzt eine 1:1 Kopie wird das teuer. Letztlich entscheidet das aber u.a.
der Fertiger in Taiwan. Wenn der sein Angebot gemacht hat gibt es auch einen Preisrahmen.

@Plumpssack 

Änderung der Verlängerung dürfte keinen nennenswerten Einfluß auf die Kinematik haben.
Warum?
- Sonst hätte Stefan Stark das sicher erwähnt als er mir die Daten gegeben hat.
- Bei der Konstruktion ist viel über die vordere Anbindung des Dämpfers gesprochen worden
und wie die sich auf die Kinematik auswirkt, aber nie über die Hintere.
- Je nach Dämpfer Hersteller und Modell sind Toleranzen in der Einbaulänge von 2-3mm (Plus/Minus)
wohl durchaus üblich. Die wirken sich genau so aus und fallen auch einfach unter den Tisch.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2016)

Als Eingelenker mit extrem langen Hebeln wirkt sich die Verlängerung nur marginal auf die Übersetzungskennlinie aus (es gibt nur eine kleine Winkeländerung durch die Verlängerung). Im Umkehrschluss ist das übrigens auch die Ursache, warum wir keine allzu progressive Kennlinie haben.


----------



## trailterror (21. März 2016)

1)Kasimir2
2) faz99
3) cdeu
4) tom34788
5) liquidnight : kennt man schon einen preislichen rahmen ?
6) trailterror


----------



## trailterror (19. April 2016)

Ist denn jetzt egtl ne umsetzung geplant oder ist das ganze eher vom tisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasimir2 (20. April 2016)

@trailterror 
Moin Moin,

ich denke ich lehne mich nicht zu sehr aus dem Fenster
wenn ich sage das die Sache so tot ist wie 26" im allgemeinen :-(

Wie gesagt würde BikeYoke ab mindestens 50 Stück das Teil mit ins
Programm aufnehmen; und ab ca. 10 Stück mit fester Bestellung über
eine (teure) Kleinserie nachdenken.

Verkauft sind nach offizieller Angabe 200 ICB2.0 Rahmen/Kompletträder in
der ersten Auflage. Nach dem ganzen Geschrei das 26" erst garnicht
zur Abstimmung stand siehst Du ja selber wie groß die Nachfrage
wirklich ist wenn es "Ernst" wird.
Keine echte Überraschung, aber trotzdem Schade drum.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## faz99 (20. April 2016)

na 10 stück sind wir ja schon fast. was heisst denn teuer? rund 200 statt 100 €?


----------



## kasimir2 (20. April 2016)

@faz99 
Moin Moin,

das kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Das grundsätzliche Interesse von BikeYoke
an der Sache hier ist eher gering. Wenn die sich was von der Nummer
versprechen würden gebe es sicher ein persönliches Engagement.
Ablauf bisher ist aber: Mach mal selber und wenn genug Kunden da sind
darfst Du dich wieder melden.
Für eine Kleinserie heißt das konkret das bei 10 Vorbestellungen eine
Anfrage in Taiwan nach Machbarkeit und Preis erfolgt.
Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## faz99 (20. April 2016)

naja geht so mit weiterhelfen... 650b(eschi$$!)


----------



## trailterror (20. April 2016)

Vielleicht wirds ja dennoch noch was.

Stabiles tourenspassbike mit sorglos eingelenker, mit poppigen und antriebseffizentem hinterbau mit zulassung 160er gabeln und 26'' würd mich schon reizen...

Ich denk man müsste vll die leute in einer form auf den thread aufmerksam machen (vll mal in durch nen artikel in den news). Hab ihn auch spät entdeckt...

Da kämen bestimmt noch leute hinzu.

Oder das reguläre 27,5er mit 26'' aufbauen.... Bliebe halt echt die frage ob die geschicht mit dem tretlager nicht zu dramatisch (tief) wird??


----------



## kasimir2 (20. April 2016)

Tja, grundsätzlich ist das Angebot von Stefan Stark ein 26" Yoke
zu konstruieren ja uralt.
Das Angebot von BikeYoke war in den News und steht auch auf der
Homepage vom crowdbike. Das einzige was eigentlich fehlt ist das
Alutech das Teil selber anbietet.

Was ich damit sagen will ist das man das Teil durchaus finden kann
wenn man möchte.

Ich habe aber mittlerweile das Gefühl das viele zu verunsichert sind
um noch auf so eine "alte Technologie" zu setzen, bzw. darin zu investieren.
Im Moment verkaufe ich ein "aktuelles" 650b Rad im Bikemarkt. Selbst
da kommen Kommentare wie: "Kein Boost, keine Plus Kompatibilität?
Ne laß mal lieber."

Zum Glück liegt hier genug Material herum das ich das ICB erstmal
versuchsweise in allen erdenklichen Variationen aufbauen kann.
Und dann mal in Ruhe schauen wie es weiter geht.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faz99 (20. April 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Oder das reguläre 27,5er mit 26'' aufbauen.... Bliebe halt echt die frage ob die geschicht mit dem tretlager nicht zu dramatisch (tief) wird??



... das sag ich dir dann wenns geliefert wird.


----------



## trailterror (20. April 2016)

Cool, danke. Bin echt sehr gespannt auf deine erfahrung!


----------



## trailterror (20. April 2016)

@kasimir2 

Ok, wusst ich nicht. Habs in den news nicht bewusst gelesen (oder seitdem schon wieder vergessen)

Bewusst (ohne zu wissen, dass es zur debatte steht) hätt ich nun auch aktiv nicht danach gesucht, ehrlich gesagt...

Klar sind die leute verunsichert, bekommen sie ja "tagtäglich" auch so eingetrichtert. Die aktive politik der angst wirkt halt bei den meisten leuten 

Ist natürlich zum anderen teil auch nen "trick" den preis zu drücken.....


----------



## faz99 (20. April 2016)

bin mir recht sicher, dass die aussage in ungefähr so wird: "ich merk nix, hab nich aufgesetzt"


----------



## liquidnight (20. April 2016)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> Ich habe aber mittlerweile das Gefühl das viele zu verunsichert sind um noch auf so eine "alte Technologie" zu setzen, bzw. darin zu investieren. Im Moment verkaufe ich ein "aktuelles" 650b Rad im Bikemarkt. Selbst
> da kommen Kommentare wie: "Kein Boost, keine Plus Kompatibilität?
> Ne laß mal lieber."



Bei der 27,5er Schiene handelt es sich imho nicht um eine Technologie. Ich seh das als Zwischending unter dem (alten) 26er Standard und einer (kapitalmarktorientierten) Ersetzungsmotivation. 

Ich selbst hab halt noch genügend Laufräder und Reifen für 26, so dass ich nicht so früh umsteigen möchte wie die Marketingtypen das gerne hätten.   Drum find ich es schade, wenn aus diesem speziellen Verbindungsteil nix wird.  (Mit dem Ding hätt ich eine Rahmenbestellung veranlasst).


----------



## Plumpssack (20. April 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> .... Bliebe halt echt die frage ob die geschicht mit dem tretlager nicht zu dramatisch (tief) wird??


http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...ti-SB4-5c-Dual-Slalom-Bike,104041/bturman,109

29er Rahmen mit 650b Gabel und Rädern scheint in diesem Fall sogar super zu funktionieren 

das sb4.5 hat auch ein recht niedriges Tretlager und 650b ist näher an 26" als 29".


----------



## sued893 (21. April 2016)

27.5 verschwindet wohl nicht mehr bei Boost hoffe ich noch.  
Ist ja anscheinend auch nicht nötig für 1x12,  falls Boost bleibt wird der aktuelle Rahmen halt tot gefahren oder ich kauf was banshee.


----------



## faz99 (15. Juni 2016)

so erste erfahrungen sind gemacht worden auf 26''. allerdings nur auf asphalt bzw. wenig anspruchsvollem gelände.

das rad liegt tief, keine frage und mit ner 175er kurbel ist auch nicht mehr sonderlich viel platz zum boden. wirklich störend ist das in der regel nicht, lediglich wenn man enge kurven im stehen fährt kann es mal vorkommen dass man mit dem pedal den boden leicht berührt. sicherlich ist das nicht das optimum, aber mit einwenig fokussierung beim radeln unterlässt man das kurbeln halt in schräglage und pusht lieber durch die kurven. für mich jetzt kein grund unbedingt auf 27,5 zu wechseln.

generelles interesse an nem verlängerten yoke hätt ich trotzdem. schmeiss doch mal jemand die fräse an - shut up and take my money


----------



## trailterror (15. Juni 2016)

auf welchen wert kommst du denn bei ner Messung (boden bis Mitte tretleger)?


----------

